# [SOLVED] Best Video Player for my needs win7



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi I would like to find some suggestions for a good video player for my dvd's I would like a player that can efficiently use all of my 37' lcd instead of just 70% of it, like windows media player does. Are there any players that can sharply play videos larger ?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Best Video Player for my needs win7*

I use vlc video player, plays many types of formats. Do a google for a 
free download.


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Best Video Player for my needs win7*

vlc does the job pretty good, thank you.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Best Video Player for my needs win7*

Your welcome!


----------

